# BMW Group U.S. Reports a 31.5% Increase in Sales for February 2012!



## BM32516 (Mar 5, 2011)

Wow! What in increase in the sales of the 6-series. Great to see


----------



## sdg1871 (Mar 9, 2009)

Strange to see the 5 Series (F10) lagging far behind. Maybe the weight gain is to blame.


----------



## dms540i (Mar 27, 2010)

So I guess all we want is the 3. Why bother with anything else?

PS: What about the rest of BMW? How did they do?


----------



## Lazy Bear (Feb 1, 2010)

Hm they sell as many Z4 as they used to sell 5 series wagons. Does it mean they gonna pull the plug on Z4 too? ;-)

Strange, Z4 is new model. Looks like it is perhaps got too expensive for what it offers... Starting at 49K for 4 cyl? Cayman is only 2k more.

Previous gen Z4 used to be quite common sight.


----------



## jatbeni (May 28, 2010)

The BMW brand itself (i.e. Mini excluded) has added approximately 4,800 units in sales. 3,200 of those have come from the completely new 3 series - which could include a few people who were holding back on the 3 series purchase for some months. The new X3 also seems to be doing well.

What is disappointing is that the 5 series has fallen behind, and it is relatively early in the model cycle.

Have to wait for the full year numbers, but the grown up 3 should do well, is my guess.


----------



## Lazy Bear (Feb 1, 2010)

Actually I am not that surprised about new 5er. As an owner of previous gen 5 I can say I wouldn't buy new 5. Too large, feels more like 7. I'd probably buy 3 today. So I guess new 3 cannibalizes some of the potential 5 sales and 5 probably attracts some of 7 buyers these days.


----------

